# ConCor truck with coupler



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

I have this ConCor smooth side baggage car. I would like to switch out one truck and coupler for a truck with knuckle coupler to make a transition car. Does anyone know if the Microtrain Commonwealth 4 wheel truck with adjustable coupler will fit (or any other available brand)? What do they mean by an "adjustable" coupler? Thanks as always!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Im not sure but maybe this will help.......

http://www.micro-trains.com/ConversionsN.php


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

The adjustable coupler has an adjustable shank on the coupler where it can be adjusted for length in case you need it longer to clear the car.

Usually with the ConCor cars I just pull the Rapido coupler out and put a Kato knuckle coupler into the coupler box on the Con Cor car. I pull out all the Rapidos from both ends of the car and put in Katos. I also put the Kato Knuckle couplers into the back of LifeLike E8s and FAs that I use to pull the lighted Kato cars. I have some old lighted Atlas cars with Rapido couplers and a couple of conversion cars there. I have a few trucks for Con Cor that have Micro Trains couplers, but haven't used them.

On freight cars, I have changed out most of the trucks with Rapido couplers for Micro Trains, but it was a tad expensive, and some I didn't bother to change, particularly the Thomas the Tank cars. I have a few Rapido couplered cars, and a few conversion freight cars.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

micro trains make several trucks with couplers just for passenger cars, you could also go that way. Your local hobby shop will have them and you can look at them, then decide which way you want to go. Personally, I just lately swapped a single micro train truck for the rapido one, and that was how I did it. so now you have two options for consideration, swapping the coouplers would likely be cheaper tho as pmcgurin has said.


----------

